# ZEV - Choice of motor



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

As a member of the shunt club myself (actually sepex, but same basic idea) I say a cautious thumbs up. It's a road less traveled, so you are more on your own. There are fewer controllers. There are more ways to hurt your motor, so it less plug and play. On the flip side, it is poor man's regen, and was yesteryear's choice for Chrysler and Peugeot.

Do you have a link or pics or more details about your NEV project?


suppandi said:


> Hi, we're planning to use dc shunt motors for our ZEV, would like to know what your views are.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

suppandi said:


> Hi, we're planning to use dc shunt motors for our ZEV, would like to know what your views are.


Hi sup,

What's a ZEV?

Shunt motors kind of suck for electric vehicle propulsion. Separately excited motors can work well. You need to have the proper motor controller for the SepEx (separately excited) motor. And some people do call the separately excited motor a shunt motor, but it actually is not.

You can find a lot of discussion about SepEx here on this forum. And some about shunt motors also. Use the forum search feature.

Regards, 

major 

ps....welcome to the forum


----------



## suppandi (Oct 16, 2011)

we're total newbies to this field...would like to know how to calculate motor specifications


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

suppandi said:


> we're total newbies to this field...would like to know how to calculate motor specifications


Hi sup,

What is a ZEV?

Please read up in this section: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669&redir_from=668 There are also several decent books available on the subject of EV conversions. You could also check to see if there are any EV clubs nearby.

Regards,

major


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a Scooter named ZEV. http://www.gizmag.com/zev-zev7000-electric-scooter/14839/

It has an oil cooled hub motor. Wonder if you have to park it on papers like a puppy?


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

ZEV = Zero Emmission Vehicle

At least that's what I assume it means


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a pretty broad request, perhaps you could narrow it down a bit?

As a starting point, look at the motor specs the manufacturer provides.

Another starting point is to peruse the garage here and http://www.evalbum.com , and see what motors and controllers existing conversions are using.


suppandi said:


> we're total newbies to this field...would like to know how to calculate motor specifications


----------

